# Do pizzas get smaller as you get stronger?



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A couple years ago I could get a large pizza and it would last me 2 days. Yesterday I ate the whole thing after climbing 4800'.

How has your pizzometer reading changed after increasing your riding fitness level?


----------



## nickgann (May 22, 2012)

Oh god yeah, In college, before I quit because smoking pot and travelling europe made more sense to me... I worked out at 5am, went to classes until 2pm, kayaked at 6 pm, boxed at 8pm, and tai chi at 9pm. After all was said and I done I burned around 5k calories a day, at that rate I was consuming a pizza for lunch and still losing weight. It was fantastic


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Cold pizza for breakfast! :thumbsup:


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

i eat until its gone,


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

The more I workout the more I can eat. Last weekend the guys at work decided to see who could eat the most hot dogs. My 5' 9" 175lb ass ate everyone under the table.


----------



## Grass hopper (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not particularly big and I can eat a large pizza in one sitting, Np  Even did it today as a matter of fact.
My point?... idk? I'm just saying



Sickmak90 said:


> The more I workout the more I can eat. Last weekend the guys at work decided to see who could eat the most hot dogs. My 5' 9" 175lb ass ate everyone under the table.


that sounds hella rude. You ate everyone under the table? ... w t fff? :skep:


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

^hahah
freudian slip eh


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

3 pieces max even when i work out! I dont know how you guys do it


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

The pizza spots around here for some reason think 16" is a large. I crush those out with ease plus a salad. Just found a place with a 24" XL. I'm thinking I can take it down.


----------



## Dusky21 (Jul 19, 2012)

The answer is yes, especially after a long ride.


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

Near the end of my transcontinental tour I would stop for breakfast and order the biggest thing on the menu twice to start. I was maybe 160lbs and got quite a few comments and strange looks.


----------

